# Got a haircut from a new place!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So its been 15yrs since I've gotten a haircut from a new place, I was just a child lol. So I went to a new place today and I was freaking out....it being a new place and all. It was this black place....rap music blasting I was so out of my element lol. The guy was singing to the songs and I was so quiet. My haircut wasn't as short as I wanted but my anxiety was too high to say anything. I got through it.....paid $30! My old place was only $15 so. It was just different, blessed that I got some of my hair off though phew . My little heart was beating fast lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Kev! :clap

I can never tell barbers what hair style I want either. I just tell them to do "normal" and if they do something I don't like I'll just sit there and watch lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

30 bucks for a haircut? What the heck?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Congrats Kev! :clap
> 
> I can never tell barbers what hair style I want either. I just tell them to do "normal" and if they do something I don't like I'll just sit there and watch lol.


Lol



Karsten said:


> 30 bucks for a haircut? What the heck?


Well it was $20 but I can't not tip and didn't want to cheap. It was awkward because I was like where do I pay? He just said you can pay me :sus

I'm used to paying at a register but there wasn't one.....what if I just had a card :um


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> So its been 15yrs since I've gotten a haircut from a new place, I was just a child lol. So I went to a new place today and I was freaking out....it being a new place and all. *It was this black place....rap music blasting I was so out of my element lol *The guy was singing to the songs and I was so quiet. My haircut wasn't as short as I wanted but my anxiety was too high to say anything. I got through it.....paid $30! My old place was only $15 so. It was just different, blessed that I got some of my hair off though phew . My little heart was beating fast lol.





Kevin001 said:


> Lol
> 
> Well it was $20 but I can't not tip and didn't want to cheap. It was awkward because I was like where do I pay? He just said you can pay me :sus
> 
> *I'm used to paying at a register but there wasn't one.....what if I just had a card :um*


Kevin, why did you put yourself through this unnecessary stress?

Were you not able to find a white place with soothing music and a cash register?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Kevin, why did you put yourself through this unnecessary stress?
> 
> Were you not able to find a white place with soothing music and a cash register?


Meh this might be my new home idk. Just wasn't used to the rap music playing, kinda unprofessional...it was explicit. Not my cup of tea but we'll see. As a christian I was uncomfortable.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Good job Kev. I went to a hairdresser for the first time in forever last year. I really should try a new one but quite like the hairdresser i have so dont want to. We chat ok, she isn't too nosy, and she does a good job.



geraltofrivia said:


> Congrats Kev! :clap
> 
> I can never tell barbers what hair style I want either. I just tell them to do "normal" and if they do something I don't like I'll just sit there and watch lol.


Look for hairstyles that would suit your head shape, then print out and take a picture in. They will thank you for it. Knowing what you want makes their lives much easier.



Karsten said:


> 30 bucks for a haircut? What the heck?


Pay about £22 for mine. If she does a good job there might be an extra sterling in it for her and I will forgo the lechery.


* *





I am joking

* *





about the tip


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Your avatar, is that a plaque on the wall? It's so pretty, is it yours? I just noticed it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome mate. 

I had a fear of barbers doing the wrong haircut. So I now do my own hair.

I even learnt how to fade it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, can't imagine going to the same place for 15 years. What prompted the change? How often do you get your haircut?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just shave my head. Let it grow a bit and shave it. Repeat. Haven't been to a barber or hair cutter since 2005.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Your avatar, is that a plaque on the wall? It's so pretty, is it yours? I just noticed it.


Just a pic that I liked not mine lol.



ANX1 said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> I had a fear of barbers doing the wrong haircut. So I now do my own hair.
> 
> I even learnt how to fade it.


Thats awesome, I'm afraid I'll mess my head up lol.



komorikun said:


> Wow, can't imagine going to the same place for 15 years. What prompted the change? How often do you get your haircut?


Hmm lets just say I can't go to the other place anymore, not available I guess. I would like it every 2-3 weeks but do to money and transportation issues its more like once a month.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I just shave my head. Let it grow a bit and shave it. Repeat. Haven't been to a barber or hair cutter since 2005.


Wow


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Good on you.


----------



## andrei94 (Apr 4, 2018)

Good job Kevin! 
I remember that when I was younger I wanted to dye my hair green. I´ve never done it because of anxiety. I would do it now if didn´t work as a teacher :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm lets just say I can't go to the other place anymore, not available I guess. I would like it every 2-3 weeks but do to money and transportation issues its more like once a month.


Wasn't because of the bleeding during your haircuts, right?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Wasn't because of the bleeding during your haircuts, right?


Nah lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Just saw this. Way to get out of your element. Are you going back again or trying someone else next time?


----------



## BirdBook (Apr 6, 2018)

andrei94 said:


> Good job Kevin!
> I remember that when I was younger I wanted to dye my hair green. I´ve never done it because of anxiety. I would do it now if didn´t work as a teacher /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


So did I never done it because of anxiety... but now I want to do it. I also want green, weird &#129320;&#128556; Just test it in a lock of hair, were it gets covered


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Just saw this. Way to get out of your element. Are you going back again or trying someone else next time?


Thanks...yeah might have to go back or try another place near by.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

"See my natty dread... I just let it grow...grow now...grow and grow and grow... it feels so good..."


----------

